# Purdy good opening morning!



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm lying, it was a GREAT opening morning. I don't have a tag because of residency in another state but i was able to go with some guys and tag along. This is what they did:

During Friday nights scouting we managed to find this guy.









The next morning resulted in this:









We also caught a glimpse of another buckie.









The next morning resulted in this as well:









Very fun morning where everything went together as it usually goes wrong or NEVER see that caliber of buckies. The first buck has not been scored but is a 24" 4x4 and the second is a 30" 4x4 with a green score of 200 6/8. 
A year like no other! EVER! but couldn't have went together any better for a couple of very deserving guys.


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

Wish i could have a morning like that, congrats to your friends


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gorgeous bucks!


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

awesome! Thanks for posting.

What unit was this on? Wasatch? (not looking for specific spots, just wondering what part of the state those bucks came from)


----------



## springerhunter (Apr 17, 2008)

Great bucks!!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

WOW! Congrats to all! Very good morning indeed. Of course those bucks were not taken in Utah....there are no mature bucks in Utah, we all know that.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> WOW! Congrats to all! Very good morning indeed. Of course those bucks were not taken in Utah....there are no mature bucks in Utah, we all know that.


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

SUCCESS!!!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Very nice!!!! Was this an LE unit?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

ktowncamo said:


> awesome! Thanks for posting.
> 
> What unit was this on? Wasatch? (not looking for specific spots, just wondering what part of the state those bucks came from)


Of course it was the Wasatch. It takes limed access to have results like that. Very nice couple of bucks. Congrats to the hunters.


----------



## muleymadness (Jan 23, 2008)

> Purdy good opening morning!


Understatement of the year. 

That is one BIG typical buck, amazing.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Darin Noorda said:


> Very nice!!!! Was this an LE unit?


No this isn't LE. Just a general area but remote.

Thanx all! This day will not soon if ever be relived by me. Truly a magnificent day.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

elk22hunter said:


> Darin Noorda said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice!!!! Was this an LE unit?
> ...


Even more amazing if these were general deer tags! Big congrats to these guys!!! Lucky for you to tag along on the fun! Wahoo!!! Buck down high 5's all the way around!!!


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Understatement to say it is a target rich environment. Stuck my cow at 3pm on Sat. My son is more picky and wants a 400lbs cow. I think we can accumulate that request next weekend. Never seen SOOO many cows!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I'll be adding my pics and story in a bit... good opener, finalized with a pack out this morning.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Congrats to your friends ELK22 that one is a toad.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Sweet! Good for those guys!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

BOOM goes the dynamite.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice bucks for sure!


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats! What a GREAT hunt!!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks like it was a great couple days of hunting, congrats!!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Pretty cool 22! Congrats to your son and nephew! Those muzzy broadheads really do a number! :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> Pretty cool 22! Congrats to your son and nephew! Those muzzy broadheads really do a number! :mrgreen:


Funny Boy!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Awesome!


----------

